

How to Tell an Android User from an iOS User  - IBM
http://blog.civicscience.com/blog/2013/11/12/how-to-tell-an-android-user-from-an-ios-user.html

======
lakwn
28,000 questions? Isn't that a bit of an overkill? Their claims would be much
more credible if they had taken their questions from a smaller set.

~~~
IBM
Various combinations of 28k questions. If the study was done properly, they
could design similar questions to remove biases.

